# Dell mouse doesn't work



## EmeraldBot (May 27, 2013)

Hello,

I was trying to set up a FreeBSD machine, so I could learn more about Unix. Along the process, I learned that I can't use my mouse at all. It doesn't work in the terminal, and doesn't work in KDE3. It is a regular mouse from Dell and Microsoft, and I believe it uses the Intellimouse protocol. I've tried using sysinstall to configure it, but none of the ports work. I wonder if anyone else knows how to get this thing working? By the way, this is my first post, so if I messed something up, please tell me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD and what type of mouse? USB or PS/2?


----------



## EmeraldBot (May 28, 2013)

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1, and the Intellimouse protocol first emulates a regular PS/2 mouse, I believe. I'm using the generic kernel that came with the system, if that is of any help.


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2013)

The question was about how the mouse is connected, via USB or PS2.  A USB mouse with a default system should show a block cursor in the console.  Get that first, before trying to figure out X.

Do not use sysinstall(8).  It is obsolete.


----------



## EmeraldBot (May 29, 2013)

I can confirm that a regular USB mouse does indeed work. As to my earlier comment, I meant that the mouse (should) emulate a PS/2 mouse first. As for the kernel thing, I thought it may have been useful information, in case the drivers or such are contained in the kernel. I'm new to *Free*BSD, so please tell me if this is incorrect. Also, thanks for the tip about sysinstall.


----------



## EmeraldBot (May 29, 2013)

EmeraldBot said:
			
		

> I can confirm that a regular USB mouse does indeed work. As to my earlier comment, I meant that the mouse (should) emulate a PS/2 mouse first. As for the kernel thing, I thought it may have been useful information, in case the drivers or such are contained in the kernel. I'm new to BSD, so please tell me if this is incorrect. Also, thanks for the tip about sysinstall.



Whoops, I made a mistake. The USB mouse works in the standard terminal, but not in KDE.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2013)

Right.  Now that we know the mouse works, and the system works, it's a question of why it is not seen in X.  Often, that is because dbus and hal are not running.  Did you follow the Handbook chapter on configuring X?


----------



## adripillo (May 30, 2013)

EmeraldBot said:
			
		

> Whoops, I made a mistake. The USB mouse works in the standard terminal, but not in KDE.



If you are using a PS/2 mouse you need to add to etc/rc.conf


```
moused_enable="YES"
```

And if the mouse does not work with X (KDE, Gnome, etc) maybe is because you did not install x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse and x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> If you are using a PS/2 mouse you need to add to etc/rc.conf/
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It's been a while since I had a PS2 mouse, but I think you only need moused(8) to get mouse cut and paste in the console.  From what I recall, X does not need moused(8) enabled, even for PS2 mice.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! After enabling the dbus, hal, and moused programs, it works! The more I use FreeBSD, the more I am starting to really like it.


----------

